

TSA security looks at people who complain about TSA security - mhb
http://www.cnn.com/2011/TRAVEL/04/15/tsa.screeners.complain/

======
angdis
I forgot who first said it but the TSA is what you get when you pay people to
use their reptile brains (the part of the brain that mindless reacts to fear).

The things that REALLY keep us safe are pro-active investigations that take
place invisibly and silently long before a terrorist gets to the airport.

What happens at the airport, as Bruce Schneier once said, is "security
theater." It is an act that makes it seem as though _something_ is being done.
It sounds ridiculous, but this is what makes it possible for many people to
convince themselves to continue to fly.

------
splat
I suppose that this just goes to show that airport security is designed to
catch dumb terrorists. No competent terrorist would actively _try_ to draw
attention to himself while going through security.

~~~
araneae
Or that airport security partially designed to harass people.

------
orthecreedence
This works because only a terrorist would not like going through security. If
you are not a terrorist, you have nothing to hide, and airport security is an
enjoyable experience for everyone. U-S-A!! U-S-A!!!

------
mikepink
Misleading title. Being someone who is "Very arrogant and expresses contempt
against airport passenger procedures." is different than someone who
complains.

Someone who "became visibly upset and arrogantly pointed his finger in the
agent's face when asked why he did not have an airline ticket for a return
flight." is different than someone who expresses discontent in a non-
threatening manner.

~~~
marcusbooster
_Someone who "became visibly upset and arrogantly pointed his finger in the
agent's face when asked why he did not have an airline ticket for a return
flight." is different than someone who expresses discontent in a non-
threatening manner._

The anecdote described by the agent about finger-waving is not in the
guidelines. The actual guideline is very loose and will be interpreted by
screeners as they see fit and as they see convenient. And they could use it in
both situations you described.

------
anywho
I was just going to make the comment about freespeech when they covered it on
the video. Either way, I've complained every time I've gone, so this must be
new.

------
ck2
Did anyone notice $1.2 BILLION (more) is being spent on a program which has
not caught a single terrorist, and has proven to let all sorts of things
through?

